

The Asimov Pyschohistory-like Information and Communication Technology Flagship - derwiki
http://www.futurict.eu/the-project/proposal

======
nabla9
see also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Cybersyn)

